# It's official!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

GCH CH Redyre Choice V Eternal Moon - WS22860303
Conformation - Awards Processed Through 16-DEC-2010

CH

Number of Points 15
Number Major Wins 3
Number Major Judges 3
Total Number Judges 6

GCH

Number of Points 26
Number Major Wins 4
Number Major Judges 4
Total Number Judges 13
Events w/CH Defeated 9


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats Red! I stalked the AKC site waiting for it to be official on their site for my dog! LOL They were killing me....about 10 days behind w/results and only processing 1 day at a time! hahahaha


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoohoo!! Congrats!  That's quite an accomplishment!


----------

